# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  PLOTËSO FJALINË (Vazhdim)

## Mbreti_ILI

Ja , përsëri , po e vazhdojmë lojën më të pëlqyer në këtë forum . Shpresoj të jeni pjesëmarrës edhe ju . 
Me respekt nga ILI .

----------


## Skofiar

Pershendeje Mbreti_ILI
*Ato qe din mos i krahaso me ato qe nuk din*

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

> Pershendeje Mbreti_ILI
> *Ato qe din mos i krahaso me ato qe nuk din*


E sakte Skofiar.
Vazhdojmë

----------


## Skofiar

Mendimi im:

*Ai qe te bertet shume ne fund del i mire*

----------


## Mbreti_ILI

> Mendimi im:
> 
> *Ai qe te bertet shume ne fund del i mire*


Përsëri e saktë....

----------

